# How to bid on commercial properties?



## zman1001 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hello!

This year will be my first year snow plowing and I was wondering how do you give bids for plazas? Who do you contact about snow plowing the property? I understand for retail stores like Home Depot and etc. you just speak to the Store manager, but what about plazas?

Thanks


----------



## shamp (Jul 4, 2006)

You will have to talk to the property manager look for a sign that will say property managed by so and so properties or go into one of the stores and talk to a store manager and ask him for the # to the property manager.then you can see if they are taking bids on that property,if they are not ask if they are taking bids on any other properties in the area.allot of times they manage multiple property.


----------



## premier homes (Sep 26, 2006)

zman1001 said:


> Hello!
> 
> This year will be my first year snow plowing and I was wondering how do you give bids for plazas? Who do you contact about snow plowing the property? I understand for retail stores like Home Depot and etc. you just speak to the Store manager, but what about plazas?
> 
> Thanks


plazas are usually taken care of by the property manager. thats what we are here for! Also its year round service for property managers(lawns, snow, trash, emergencies, and any and all other issues.


----------

